# Metamucil



## kjzg (May 8, 2001)

I've been using Metamucil 2 times per day for almost 1 year...I started after a terrible attack of of spasm/bloating/constipation/diarrhea.It tool me a few weeks to get used to the Metamucil, and since then I have not had any problems! (Thank God!)My question is this....I've contemplated trying to switch to Fibercon Caps.They just seem a bit more convenient.Does anybody have an opinion on this? Has anybody ever "switched"?What kind of results did you get?Looking forward to your answers!Thanks!K.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

I've never tried the Fibercon Caps. In fact I just started back using Metamucil last week. I wished I'd stuck to the Metamucil when I was first diagnosed. I always remember the old saying 'If it ain't broke why fix it'. In other words if Metamucil is working so well for you why change. Did you know that Metamucil is available in waffers? They are a lot more convenient but I wasn't very impressed. They stuck to my teeth and you still need to consume a glass or more of liquid. If you do try the Fibercon please post what you think of it.


----------



## paulgraf (May 14, 2002)

kjzg and Frostbite,Have you looked at Colon Formula?, if you have not, you should. It is light years ahead of the products you mention. I have been taking it for years and nothing compares. See my post under Fiber Supplement - Psyllium.To your health,


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi...I have also been taking Metamucil for a couple of months now. I notice I am VERY bloated and just plain miserable.







I had purchased Fibercon to keep in my desk drawer at work, so I decided to switch to them and see if the bloating is less. I'll let you know in a few weeks how I am doing if you'd like me to!Debra


----------



## mace4 (Apr 19, 2002)

I just tried citruicel caplets and it doesnt seem to help i have ibs D. what the difference in the metimucil and citruicel.Iv also just started levsin.only when i go somewhere where in public, or on an as needed basis .doesnt seem to work.do i really need to take it so many times a day.or is it supposed to just work after you take it.


----------



## islandsue2002 (Jun 22, 2002)

Years ago I learned that metamucil and fibercon are almost the same thing, but fibercon isso much more convenient to take, so don't take metamucil anymore. Just this month my gastroenterologist put me on citrocel, which although a synthetic fiber, is supposed to be better than fibercon for constipation. He also has me on lactulose. I am getting some relief, but not from the bloating or gas pains. Not yet, but hopeful.


----------



## marymasters2000 (Sep 2, 2002)

I switched from Metamucil to Fiberchoice. I like Fiberchoice better because of the convenience. Those chewy tablets stick to the teeth though. And the gas is about the same. I never could take Citrucel, it didn't do a thing for my problems of C and d.


----------



## sueby (Jul 10, 2002)

Seems to me that taking a fibre supplement alone is not where we all need to look for our answers.







Fibre supplements are designed to assist with regularity and firming up stools (for D sufferers) and softening them (for C sufferers). In themselves, they will not eliminate what triggers your IBS. Other associated problems need to be investigated. Eg., intolerances to food chemicals, imbalances (acidic foods). Look beyond your fibre supplements for the answers to gas, pain, bloating etc.







I have found a returning normalcy, by using Metamucil and discovering my food chemical triggers. I no longer eat tomatoes, citrus or other acidic foods. It's just not worth it! Of course, I take vitamin supplements to counter their loss. And I eat plenty of other "safe" vegies. Keep working hard to discover your triggers - don't rely on quick fixes. Living with IBS is hard-work!


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

Just a note to remember: Fibercon and other calcium polycarbophil fibers have less fiber per dosage. So, you may, in fact, have to talk six Fibercon to get the same dosage of one tablespoon of Metamucil. I find it's not really effective for my constipation.Docs should not be telling anyone that any fiber is better than others. You should try to find what works for you. Everyone reacts differently to fiber, although it seems that most people find that they get the most bloating and gas from Metamucil.Perdiem is a good alternative to Metamucil, because it's psyllium fiber but you don't dissolve it in water. It makes me feel much less bloated and gassy and seems more effective. Another added benefit is that one tablespoon has four grams of fiber.Citrucel is methylcellulose, and it makes many feel less gassy. On the other hand, one tablespoon is only two grams of fiber, compared to three with Metamucil, so that may be one reason why people feel better on it. I find it's not particularly effective, but I use it every couple of days to mix up my fiber supplements.The key is to find what works for you, and to understand how much fiber you get with each dose. Lots of tablet-type fibers have only .5 to 1 gram of fiber. You'll have to take more of them.


----------

